# Stupid Question? And a dare.



## Hyperbole (Oct 16, 2021)

When I was beekeeping we used alfalfa pellets in our bee smokers.  Could these be used for smoking meat? Does anyone here dare try it?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 17, 2021)

Alfalfa is not poisonous. If the Smoke smelled good, it's worth a shot. I have 20 Chickens but no Rabbits, so the testing I'll leave to you...JJ


----------



## thirdeye (Oct 17, 2021)

Alfalfa  might sound uncommon, but remember.... folks used corn cobs for smoking hams and bacon.  Chicken thighs or drumsticks is probably the best meat to try this on.... it's inexpensive and takes smoke easily.

EDIT - I posted below, but you might try cheese too.


----------



## olaf (Oct 17, 2021)

Wouldn't that be something if the best ribs were alfalfa smoked. I would try it but only 100% organic alfalfa.


----------



## thirdeye (Oct 17, 2021)

After thinking about this a few minutes, I did read an article about home brewers using hops pellets for smoking cheeses.  You might be on to something....


----------

